# blatant rip off of a good business



## bro777 (Jan 18, 2008)

hi all,
i wasn't sure where to post this so i decided this might be a good place to.
ok heres the situation,Highgrade Seeds of which i have been a 
satisified customer for 2 yrs now i've gotten my orders on time usually in 10 business days or better,is being blatantly ripped off by some arsehole in england.
ok first ill post the good link to the proper site:
http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/

now here is the link to the arsehole who is trying to rip a legit busniessman:
http://www.potseed.net/

this guy is a scumbag of the lowest order...
if anyone knows a hacker...


----------



## godtea (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey ; Are you sure that this isn't the same group only with a different URL?
I checked it out it seems like the same
Didn't go so far as to put in a false order to both .Maybe you should check out the facts before you start declaring war?
I could be wrong, it happened once before


----------



## Fretless (Jan 18, 2008)

I wonder what's going on here.  Is it a sister site in development, or a scam artist who's copied the website, but redirects the cash to themselves?

    I sent an email to Highgrade with the link in question, I'm sure they will respond fairly quickly.


----------



## godtea (Jan 18, 2008)

Bearfoot Let us know the feedback


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for the headsup.. let us know what you find


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd bet my bottom dollar it's Highgrade Seeds site...IMHO


----------



## Fretless (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not so sure.  Why would they hide their normal seedbank name which they are already known by and have a positive reputation?
  But a scammer has everything to gain from riding that reputation.
  The graphics on the potseed site look a little weird in places as if cobbled together.
   I'll post again as soon as I get email from highgrade, they're usually fast.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 18, 2008)

Well to look at it another way...could be a sister site to send to US and stop US shipments on the other...who knows. If they are a knock off site...they won't be up long.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't think it's necessarily a scam, but it is definitely an infringment on Highgrade Seeds marketting, I would say... if it was a sister company of Highgrade's, it would have some mention of it in the knock-off. it'll be down very soon if that's the case, now that Highseeds has been made aware of by barefootbob lol... prob gunna get a lawsuit threatening letter.:angrywife: :hitchair:


----------



## godtea (Jan 18, 2008)

It's the very same graphics and products if it's not a cloned sister site it's a burn


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 18, 2008)

it might be a reseller, or a clone???


----------



## bro777 (Jan 18, 2008)

hey all,
thanks for the replys heres the thread from highgrade seeds,about this subject.
http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.cgi?board=CyberCafe;action=display;num=1200660941


----------



## godtea (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW : Thats wire fraud ,Somebody call the cops 
 One more reason the patronize this site 
Thanks for the heads up Bro.
Greedy people deserve every bit of bad karma they get 
That clown is gonna come back as a fever blister next time around


----------



## bro777 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol,
karma is deffo a beeotch,better yet he will come back as a anal wart..


----------



## Fretless (Jan 19, 2008)

Good searching Bro777.  I've just read an email from HGS telling me the same.
    That's nuts.  They've ripped the graphics from the entire HGS site, cobbled it back together minus the names and contact info, and just wait around for envelopes stuffed with cash to appear in their mailbox.  Kind of makes you want to send them a turd or something.  Dead squirrel maybe.


----------



## godtea (Jan 19, 2008)

He already is an anal wart


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 19, 2008)

pass the word, all you can really do. eh?


----------



## luvdro (Jan 21, 2008)

yes bro 777 that look like ripp off page and cheap


----------



## godtea (Jan 21, 2008)

Anybody knw how to get in contact with the Green Man seed bank update ?
I tried useing the adress that is on his home page (minus the ZZZ) and it didn't work


----------

